# Resolved: Issues with LFS http://www.finsandmorepets.com/



## kpsaila (Jul 28, 2013)

Has anyone dealt with Pet Supplies |Aquarium Supplies | Fish Tank Food | Reptile Supplies ?
I place a $150 order with this business a month ago and for the last three weeks have had them fail to fulfill my order weekly. A couple dozen calls unanswered and numerous emails unreplied to has left me no option but to ask for a refund. Since they are unresponsive, I may need to take action with my cc company to recover my funds. Very disappointed with my experience with this company. Has anyone else had a similar experience with Pet Supplies |Aquarium Supplies | Fish Tank Food | Reptile Supplies or is this an anomaly?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello,
I made a purchase from them last year.
The air stones and chemicals arrived on time without problems.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

if you're not happy cancel your order, and place with another business
the only online site ive used is aquariumsupplies.ca and it was great, but i dont know how the prices compare


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I've ordered through petsandponds.com before and was very happy. Good prices and free shipping after a certain $$$ amount.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

They have a location right by my house, I've never ordered online from them for this reason, but they've always been responsive and provided good customer service.

I have a friend that (used to?) work there, if you're having issues and you're feeling you're getting no where maybe I can ask her who to contact for prompt resolution. Let me know via PM if it comes to that.


----------



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

File a chargeback with your credit card and re-order from somewhere reputable like J&L or Petsandponds. I went by the Fins and More storefront a couple weeks ago twice and it was closed both times when their hours said they were open.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

every time I went there it was open and the owner is always nice and fair with me!! very healthy fish never had problem from there!!


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

I work in guildford area, so I'm go there at least once a week, they are really helpful and very nice!

Not sure about their 1-877 number, but I'm sure the 604 # is working fine.


----------



## kpsaila (Jul 28, 2013)

It turned out to be a health issue of someone at the biz, Hope all is alright. I made the trip over and Kevin, the manager, figured things out for me. I'd use this LFS again based on what I know of them now.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

My friend speaks very highly of Kevin and his devotion to animals of all kinds.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Good to hear that this has been resolved to everyone's satisfaction.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Kevin actually recommended few other stores when I was looking for something and he did not have them. really good guy.


----------

